# Bad fish at d.c. Wharf



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

:--|
My wife and I went to the DC wharf. We have heard from a lot of people how great the place is. How they take their fish there to be cleaned (we clean our own), and the quality of the seafood. 

Well, we got one flounder and 2 catfish. we came home right away and put in refrigerator.The fish was on ice at the market.went over my in-law's house so the fish was in the refrigerator for 2 hours after we brought it home. Took it out to clean. I cut in the flounder and about GAGGED!! It smelled so bad i wanted to throw up. It was so bad I called my wife in to see if I was just going crazy! She said it smelled so bad. We put it in a bag and threw it ALL away.
Rule #1 Fish should not smell. When you catch fish, bring it home and clean it, you dont open it up and smell a thousand trashcans in your kitchen!
Rule #2 IF you eat fish that smells that way, I bet you will be in some bad shape.

We did not smell the fish in the car on the way home, it was when we cut into it. 

We bought some cooked shrimp which is fine from a different vendor.

WE WILL NEVER BUY FISH FROM THERE AGAIN.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

*ugh!*

wow, I have never bought fish at the wharf, don't think I will now at all. I don't buy fish anyway, I prefer to catch what I eat. 

As much as I love to fish, I'm not a huge fish eater anyway.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Well, it's not like you couldn't have taken the fish back w/ your receipt and gotten your money back. People often believe that the fish on ice are today's fresh catch, unfortunately that is not the case. 

When purchasing fish you should all ways check it before you buy it... sunken, discolored eyes, mushy flesh (not firm when you push in w/ a finger) and check the belly.. if the fish is whole we all know what happens when that belly starts to deteriorate... 

Just my .02


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Being in the restaurant business, I deal with this all the time... here's some tips when buying "fresh" fish. 

First thing I do is ask where the fish came from, if they can't tell you where it came from keep walking. 

Look at the eyes, the eyes should be clear.. not cloudy. Look at the gills, they should be a rich red color, old gills look almost brown, or like a brick. The fish should be shiny and metallic, not dull or have discolored cloudy spots. The 'slime' should be clear, and not cloudy or milky.

Fresh fish should not smell like anything more than the water it came from... some fish naturally smell "fishy"... they're fish, but it shouldn't be pungent or stink. I love the way fresh croaker smell, they smell like new leather to me... i'm sure others would consider it a 'fishy' smell. Always ask the fish monger to smell the fish.

If the fishmonger lets you, touch the fish... the meat should not give, or feel mushy... it should be firm, and 'bounce' back. If you press and the dent stays, do not buy it.

Hope I could help, there is some markets and restaurants out there that are hesitant to throw out marginal, or bad fish.


----------



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

ya, unfortunately the fish are so far away you really cant tell anything about the fish. They looked ok from a distance, but for instance the flounder they sell, they sell it white side up. So you cant even see the eyes of the fish until you get it home. 

I was raised in Seattle, so I am used to Pikes place market, good fish, good people. Dont really have to worry about getting bad fish there. Here it appears to be a whole different ball game. I wasnt too disappointed in having to throw the fish out, other than the fish died for nothing. 

I usually prefer to catch my own fish too. But they have some fish that you cannot catch from the bank, like grouper, red snapper, etc. SO I really went to check out that side of the market. I bought a flounder, because the keeper flounder have been avoiding me like th plague!!

The crabs and shrimp were good, but its hard to get a bad crab. As long as its alive you know its still good. Or so that what I hear...

Lesson learned though. Next time, I buy fish, not from that vendor, but from a diff one. I will most definitely ask some questions.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Rockstar said:


> Being in the restaurant business, I deal with this all the time... here's some tips when buying "fresh" fish.
> 
> First thing I do is ask where the fish came from, if they can't tell you where it came from keep walking.
> 
> ...



Yep, aboslutely.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I buy from there all the time. Never picked a bad fish yet.. I always touch, smell and probe any fish I buy. 

They have paper towels or just scoop a small handfull of ice from the display. 

Hint for crabs at DC Warf: Never let them steam a bussel. They place the basket right in the steamer and all the crabs taste like the basket.. no matter how much JO spice they throw on it.
Yuck..

Capt Mike


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Rockstar said:


> Being in the restaurant business, I deal with this all the time... here's some tips when buying "fresh" fish.
> 
> First thing I do is ask where the fish came from, if they can't tell you where it came from keep walking.
> 
> ...


That one response right there says it all and is actually bible worthy! LOL 

One more thing I would add for those who catch and clean their own fish is to gut them right away.


----------



## yankem (Aug 9, 2007)

I buy from there all the time crabs and fish. Checking the fish and fondeling them is definitely a must. As for the crabs. Never buy the already steamed one's. Buy the live ones but also make sure they have some weight to them. Nothing worse then bringing homes some big assss crabs to steam and they are light as hell. Ask and for the most part they will let you hold one or tell you straight up if they are heavy or light..


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

yankem said:


> I buy from there all the time crabs and fish. Checking the fish and *fondeling* them is definitely a must. As for the crabs. Never buy the already steamed one's. Buy the live ones but also make sure they have some weight to them. Nothing worse then bringing homes some big assss crabs to steam and they are light as hell. Ask and for the most part they will let you hold one or tell you straight up if they are heavy or light..


Now that's just darn funny... LOL


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Or....
when it comes to crabs you can crab and fish this time of year. Chicken neck on a string and the crabs will hit it just like a fish. Just watch it every now and then........


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I used to have the guys there "flip the bushell "...b/c the bottom crabs were dead 

As for the fish get the ones under the ice b/c they rotate there fish like safeway rotate there milk !!!!!!!


----------

